# bermuda habanos



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

anyone know of any reputable cc shops on the island? a friend is heading there this weekend

thanks.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Caribbean Cigars Corporation N.V | Habanos s.a - Sitio Oficial


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

My experience is verify that they are LCDH at the very least....the Caribbean is full of rip offs...and they charge $$$$$$. Tis better to order than go all that way and get conned. There are reputable sources...be smart and don't take chances.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Was hoping to find a lcdh there. Work computer won't let me item the link.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't think there's an LCDH in Bermuda (which is NOT in the Caribbean, BTW). But there are a few reputable vendors, most notably Chatham House and Churchill's.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> I don't think there's an LCDH in Bermuda (which is NOT in the Caribbean, BTW). But there are a few reputable vendors, most notably Chatham House and Churchill's.


Thanks so much


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Absolutely positively spot on I couldn't have said it better myself


curmudgeonista said:


> I don't think there's an LCDH in Bermuda (which is NOT in the Caribbean, BTW). But there are a few reputable vendors, most notably Chatham House and Churchill's.


Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

You would be far better off, ordering what your looking for online. Buying CCs in Bermuda, will require a 2nd Mortgage on your home. Super, Crazy Expensive!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Absolutely positively spot on I couldn't have said it better myself
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Sure feels like the Caribbean though. I enjoyed the 4 trips there over the years...that water is amazing!:grin2:


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

JohnnyFlake said:


> You would be far better off, ordering what your looking for online. Buying CCs in Bermuda, will require a 2nd Mortgage on your home. Super, Crazy Expensive!


i dont doubt it but its for a friend who was just looking for a place to buy a cigar or two.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Sure feels like the Caribbean though. I enjoyed the 4 trips there over the years...that water is amazing!:grin2:


When it comes to group cruises you are no doubt the upmost Authority. The places you've been over the years the pictures you posted. I'm jealous when's the next Cruise have you decided where you're going to Go.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Got one planned for Oct thru Dec maybe....14 night cruise thru....you guess it.....Caribbean! If that doesn't go through then cruising to the south of France one way and flying back.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Good for you live life to the fullest you deserve it. On a side note I always wanted to go to France. Their dislike of Americans has always turned me off. That being said it is a beautiful country with so much culture. But that holds true pretty much for all of Europe. Unlike America their culture is thousands of years old. Whatever you decide have the grandest trip my friend.


Cigary said:


> Got one planned for Oct thru Dec maybe....14 night cruise thru....you guess it.....Caribbean! If that doesn't go through then cruising to the south of France one way and flying back.


Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Paris and places are now hotbeds for violence...we cruised a few years ago and did some recon around Marseille and Toulon...loved it and being an American in places we'd go to....Arles, Gordes and Avignon are amazing. The locals are extremely friendly and aren't political....as we would think they are. They live life to the fullest as they shop daily for their meals....fresh veg's and bread...cheese...omg it's so good.

If I could Tony I'd kidnap you and bring you along and yes...you're right about their culture being thousands of years old. We love Italy for that reason....the people are so wonderful and helpful in answering questions and every time we visit Rome it's like visiting the first time all over again with so much to see and do. We toured the wine country in Tuscany...again...a trip of a lifetime and when we went down into the south of Italy it just kept getting better. One thing I loved in visiting France was the WWII monuments in Normandy and the history of the beaches....if that doesn't affect you then you don't have a heart and spending a few days there was overwhelming emotionally.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes I remember we had spoke of taking a cruise many years back when this forum was in terrible turmoil. I looked forward to it then and I look forward to it now. Maybe sometime before we leave this earth we'll get to do it. If we don't my brother from another mother don't worry I'm sure we'll meet up on the other side.


Cigary said:


> Paris and places are now hotbeds for violence...we cruised a few years ago and did some recon around Marseille and Toulon...loved it and being an American in places we'd go to....Arles, Gordes and Avignon are amazing. The locals are extremely friendly and aren't political....as we would think they are. They live life to the fullest as they shop daily for their meals....fresh veg's and bread...cheese...omg it's so good.
> 
> If I could Tony I'd kidnap you and bring you along and yes...you're right about their culture being thousands of years old. We love Italy for that reason....the people are so wonderful and helpful in answering questions and every time we visit Rome it's like visiting the first time all over again with so much to see and do. We toured the wine country in Tuscany...again...a trip of a lifetime and when we went down into the south of Italy it just kept getting better. One thing I loved in visiting France was the WWII monuments in Normandy and the history of the beaches....if that doesn't affect you then you don't have a heart and spending a few days there was overwhelming emotionally.


Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Cigary said:


> Paris and places are now hotbeds for violence...


i spent a few weeks in france years ago and loved it. nice was by far my favorite city. however i would certainly at least have my head on a swivel nowadays.


----------

